# Macbook Pro cassé: changement de carte mere



## danlaurens (21 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
mon macbook pro m'a totalement laché il y a quelques mois.
c'est un MBP des toutes dernieres séries avant les unibody (2X2.6 T9500 L2: 6MB avec 6Go de Ram, batterie neuve, 512Mb de graphique et ecran LED !) de mi-2008.
du coup c'est une machine qui clairement tournait pas mal du tout...

elle m'a lachée apres une veille prolongée, pas sur secteur, durant laquelle j'ai laissé chargé mon iphone dessus. j'ai cru à une panne de la carte graphique comme c'est arrivé sur tous les autres MBP qu'on a eu a la maison, et qui ont été pris en charge par Apple.

chez Alis, qui sont quand meme des revendeurs assez sérieux, ils n'ont pas voulu me le prendre en charge pour pb de carte graphique. les test ne répondaient pas et/ou ne correspondaient pas.

d'apres eux, ce serait un pb de gestion de l'energie qui ne fonctionne plus... je n'en sais pas plus.

réparation : 750E pour un changement de carte logique.
j'ai évidement refusé, ça ne vallait pas le coup.

par contre, sur ebay, je trouve des cartes mere correspondant EXACTEMENT à mon modèle pour 275euros, et là, je me dit que ça vaudrait peut etre la chandelle que de la changer.
je n'ai aucun souci en ce qui concerne le montage/démontage, je me débrouille tres bien avec ça, mais je voulais savoir si c'était bien cette carte mère qu'il fallait changer ? (je crois savoir qu'il y a 2 logic-cards dans ces macbook pro...
ça me ferait mal d'acheter cette carte et que ça ne répare pas mon MBP... En revanche si ce changement suffit à lui redonner vie pour quelques temps, c'est BINGO !!

j'attends vos avis avec impatience !!

voilà la carte mere en vente (elle n'a pas l'air d'etre la partie de la carte en rapport avec l'alimentation...): http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200726269591&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1570wt_1141


----------



## danlaurens (22 Mai 2012)

hmm... vraiment personne n'a un début d'idée ?!


----------



## pimousse42 (22 Mai 2012)

c'est dur sans avoir a machine sous les yeux de te dire :
"C'est cette pièce qui est cassée,  vas y fonce."


----------



## bruno1508 (8 Octobre 2012)

bonjour,
j'ai un macbook pro 13" fin 2009  et je viens d'avoir le meme probleme que toi ,
mon macbook etait en charge , il restait 2%  de batterie et quand j'ai voulu le reprendre plus rien !

j'ai renvoyé le macbook pro chez apple et carte mere defectueuse cout 660 htva 

j'ai vu sur internet que une societe se trouvant en alsace me proposait la rparation avec carte mere pour 320 
je vais rechercher cette societe

a bientôt
 bruno


----------

